# Many pictures of the Little Church herd



## barnbum (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll save the time/trouble of posting all these photos and just attach the link to the other forum (quilting) I frequent. Oh my do they love photos of the horses. There were replies coming before I could even finish adding all them all.






If you scroll down, there are more on page one.

The first ones are of my puddle rolling, mud loving mare.








Then there are some of my favorite photos ever of the rest of them: Chloe, Gypsy, Rosie, Mazie, and Tucker.

Little Church Minis heart herd

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 20, 2010)

Great photos! Love the one of Mazie looking at her reflection in the puddle!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh I just LOVE






your picture's!!!!


----------



## shannonw (Mar 21, 2010)

I love the picture of Mazie looking at her reflection in the puddle! What a muddy mess Chloe is; she sure is a beautiful girl though!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 21, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha Too Funny....................

Why do they DO that??!!

Happy Grooming!

~Sandy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cute pictures Karla. I'd say she's taking the term "mud bath" a little too literally.


----------



## little lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Loved your pics...thanks for sharing. Wouldn't you know that Chloe the lightest one would like the mud so much. The one with Maize looking at her reflection is awesome



, and the one where Chloe was teaching them how to roll in the mud cracked me up!



Chloe is going to be at a loss when or if (like our place it is raining again)the mud ever dries up.


----------



## Seashells (Mar 21, 2010)

Great seeing happy horses....being themselves, loving life!

Wonderful photos!


----------



## barnbum (Mar 21, 2010)

That's what I love, Sheila--content horses.








Chloe got a good grooming and her bridle on for the first time. She cleans up well. She and I went for a 30 min ground drive (reins still attached to the halter)--she was awesome. Mazie, then Tucker and I went for a long walk, too. The lanes are finally dry enough so we don't have to be on the road. Gypsy and I went yesterday.... still need to get Rosie out so she doesn't feel left out.



I'm tired!


----------



## Devon (Mar 21, 2010)

OH Chloe!!!


----------



## barnbum (Mar 21, 2010)

The girl is now clean!



Since I got everyone together this weekend (foals still suggest they should be able to nurse, but finally the mares are nixing the idea every time



) I closed off the pasture that has the puddles. They are nearly gone--but oh the mud she'd get into if she rolled in them now. Ewwwww....

I like seeing her so white.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my Karla, how do you keep miss chloe so clean in the winter, especially here in new york??? you are definatley a saint of the light horse colored world. maybe main n' tail whitening shampoo, and paitence be with you!

Dan


----------



## barnbum (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually--once she's dry--it curries/brushes right off. I wonder if it makes her cleaner afterwards?



She looks like new snow today--well--except for a few small spots that were still damp.



She got her mane and tail brushed out toady--and some braids. She's a new woman!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 21, 2010)

I just love the pictures of Chloe rolling!


----------



## twister (Mar 22, 2010)

I just love all your pictures Karla, especially the ones where Chloe is rolling in the mud and the one where Rosie is looking at her reflection in the water.

Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh My Karla, that is funny, she is just like a little child,

they love puddles and mud, but that is sure a big one....


----------



## barnbum (Mar 22, 2010)

It was just drying up so nicely--and it rained today and will tomorrow. Sigh. But, the barn is dry and cozy, so they're getting tucked in early tonight.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 22, 2010)

O M G!! Adorable!! Happy grooming.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2010)

Love the pics! Looks like it does here with all the mud & water ughhh


----------



## love_casper (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you are one of the few photographers that can make mud look pretty in a picture.

Love your horseys!!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pics, Karla


----------

